# Đồng hồ nước lanh



## toaneriko (1/12/21)

-*Đồng hồ nước lạnh* hay còn gọi là đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước lạnh, đây là một thiết bị sử dụng cho dòng chảy có nhiệt độ thấp có tính hàn cao, với cấu trúc đặc biệt gioăng được làm từ tiêu chuẩn PTFE, EPDM giúp nó có thể hoạt động tốt mà không bị đóng băng hay hư hại đến thiết bị

-*Đồng hồ đo nước lạnh *hiện nay có nhiều chất liệu cùng nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau, tiêu chuẩn quốc tế JIS, DIN, ANSI.v.v tương thích với hầu hết các đường ống tại Việt Nam, được nhập khẩu từ Hàn Quốc, Đài Loan, Đức cùng với chế độ bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng quý khách có thể an tâm sử dụng.

*Thông số kỹ thuật.*

-Đạt tiêu chuẩn ISO 4064 cấp B. 

-Đầu nối ren: tiêu chuẩn ISO 228-1,

-Đầu nối bích theo tiêu chuẩn ISO 7005-2 và ISO 7005-3. 

-Sai số lưu lượng chuyển tiếp Qt … Qs là ± 2%. 

-Sai số lưu lượng nhỏ nhất Qmin … Qt là ± 5% 

-Nhiệt độ tối đa cho phép là 40ºC 

-Áp suất tối đa cho phép là 10 bar

-Tình trạng: còn hàng

-Bảo hành: 12 tháng

*>>>>Xem thêm   Đồng Hồ Đo Lưu Lượng Nước Nóng.*

*Cấu tạo đồng hồ nước lạnh.*

*-Đồng hồ nước *có cấu tạo gồm 3 phần chính:

-Thân làm bằng gang cầu

- Lớp vỏ: sơn tĩnh điện

-Tuabin và bộ phận chỉ thị được làm bằng vật liệu kỹ thuật giúp đảm bảo tính chính xác cao





*Thông số đồng hồ nước lạnh*
*Các Bước Lắp Đặt.*

-Để lắp đặt đồng hồ đo nước lạnh các bạn cần làm theo các bước sau:
-Xác định kích cỡ của đường ống và đồng hồ và các phụ kiện cần sử dụng như: Bulong, đai ốc, tuavit, cờ lê, nhớt
*-Bước 1*: Đặt đồng hồ vào vị trí ở giữa 2 đường ống, sao cho 2 bộ phận này ăn khớp và vừa với nhau và các lỗ bắt bulong bằng nhau
*-Bước 2*: Đặt bulong vào các vị trí lỗ bắt có sẵn, tiến hành cho các bulong vào các lỗ nhà sản xuất thiết kế sẵn.
*-Bước 3*: Lắp đặt đai ốc và sử dụng đai ốc sau đó lấy cơ lê siết sao cho vừa chặt, tránh tình trạng siết quá chặt sẽ dẫn đến hỏng bulong
*-Bước 4*: Kiểm tra xem thiết bị và đường ống đã được kết nối chặt chưa tiến hành bật công tắc xem có bị rò rỉ không nếu có cần thêm một miếng đệm cao su tăng độ kín.
*-Bước 5:* Tiến hành chạy thử và kiểm tra xem đồng hồ có chạy tốt không

*Ứng dụng đồng hồ đo nước.*

-*Đồng hồ nước lạnh* có rôto tuabin quay xung quanh trục vuông góc với dòng chảy trong đồng hồ. Tia nước tác động đồng thời lên nhiều điểm xung quanh chu vi của rôto. Bộ phận chuyển động hoạt động trực tiếp nhờ tác động của dòng chảy. Bằng cơ cấu cơ học, hoạt động của bộ phận chuyển động được truyền tới thiết bị chỉ thị để tính tổng lượng nước chảy qua.

-*Đồng hồ nước* có cơ cấu truyền động bằng cơ, dùng để đo lưu lượng nước lạnh trên đường ống kín tại các khu dân cư, thương mại và công nghiệp. 





_*Kiểm định đồng hồ nước lạnh*_

*Tham Khảo thêm một số loại đồng Hồ Nước Lạnh Khác.*

*+, ĐỒNG HỒ ĐO NƯỚC LẠNH SINH HOẠT.*
-Cung cấp cho các chung cư, nhà cao tầng , căn hộ cao cấp với các dòng đồng hồ được sự kiểm định và cấp phép của cơ quan nhà nước. 
*+, ĐỒNG HỒ ĐO LƯU LƯỢNG NƯỚC THẢI.*
-Chuyên dùng cho các công ty , nhà máy , xí nghiệp dệt may, cao su. Gắn ở khu vực nước thải đã qua xử lý theo yêu cầu của bộ tài nguyên và môi trường. 
*+, ĐỒNG HỒ NƯỚC LẠNH GIÁ RẺ.*
-Là dòng sản phẩm chất lượng trung bình sử dụng chủ yếu cho các nhu cầu dân dụng như phòng trọ nhà cho thuê , nhà nghỉ.
-Đồng hồ nước là dòng đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước dùng trong sinh hoạt.
*+, Hiện có 2 dạng đo nước lạnh chính.*
-Đồng hồ nước lạnh kiểu tốc độ
-Đồng hồ nước lạnh kiểu thể tích
*+, Đồng hồ nước lạnh được chia làm 4 cấp.*
-Đồng hồ nước cấp A
-Đồng hồ nước cấp B
-Đồng hồ nước cấp C
-Đồng hồ nước cấp D
*+, Phân loại đồng hồ nước lạnh theo dạng hoạt động.*
-Đồng hồ nước lạnh dạng cơ.
-Đồng hồ nước lạnh dạng điện từ của gia đình, công ty hay xí nghiệp… Đồng hồ nước size lớn còn dùng để đo nước tổng, nước đầu nguồn, đo lưu lượng nước thải.

*Nhà cung cấp đồng hồ nước lanh số 1 Việt Nam.*

Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko Là Tổng Kho Phân Phối Chính Hãng Các Dòng Sản Phẩm *đồng hồ nước* trên thị trường hiện nay với nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn.
-Khi Mua hàng tại Chúng tôi quý khách được đảm bảo.
-Các sản phẩm luôn đầy đủ giấy tờ kèm theo.
-Hàng nhập khẩu chính hãng, giá thành rẻ.
-Hàng luôn luôn có sẵn tại kho.
-Cam kết giao hàng đúng hện như hợp đồng giữa 2 bên.
-Bảo hành 12 tháng, 1 đổi 1 trong vòng 7 ngày nếu lỗi do nhà sản xuất.
-Đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật viên giàu kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình trong công việc.
-Tư vấn lắp đặt 24/24h, hỗ trợ lắp đặt tại chân công trình.
-Cảm ơn quý khách hàng tin tưởng chọn mua sản phẩm tại Eriko, sự hài lòng của quý khách là động lực cho chúng tôi phát triển.
*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*

*Tel:  0961713490   | MST: 0961713490 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com*

*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

